
China nationalists hijack pro-Hong Kong protest T-shirt listings on Amazon - whoevercares
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/china-nationalists-hack-pro-hong-kong-protest-tshirts-on-amazon-113047095.html
======
AnimalMuppet
So China (or pro-China individuals) think that selling pro-HongKong tee shirts
on Amazon, _in the US_ , "ignored Chinese rules"? And why do they think we
need to pay attention to Chinese rules in order to buy and sell stuff in the
US? We live by _US_ rules over here, thank you very much. One of those rules
is the First Amendment.

We don't really care what your rules are over there. If you like them, great.
You live under them. We're not going to.

~~~
linyu0219
ignored the Chinese rules which America admitted. China will not sell 'Hawaii
Independent ' clothes because we should obey the American rules which China
admitted

